# Anyone know engine oil capacity of mini cooper?



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Just checked oil level on my mini and is on the low marker so put in about 250ml but is still round about there...

Don't want to overfill and manual/online has no official figures of oil capacity, anyone know? reps available :thumb:


----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

the manual should tell you what the max capacity is. If not then i would have said around the 3-5 litres max capacity.

Just fill slowly bit by bit slowly if you dont know how much you should put it!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

new or old cooper?

i mean, is it a real cooper or an upstart bmw cooper?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> new or old cooper?
> 
> i mean, is it a real cooper or an upstart bmw cooper?


Audi/Volkswagens and now Mini Coopers/BMW Coopers...

Mr Clarkson here...



LOL


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

estfna said:


> Audi/Volkswagens and now Mini Coopers/BMW Coopers...
> 
> Mr Clarkson here...
> 
> ...


rofl...

cant help being an old git... you will get like that stefan when you get older...

I can see it now...

oh, don't get me started on triumph/hondas bloody collaboration abomination.. pay more for less with the british badge...


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> new or old cooper?
> 
> i mean, is it a real cooper or an upstart bmw cooper?


lol is a new replica bmw model :tongue:

totalled my last real one :cursing:

will fill slowly and see how goes :thumbup1:

Have to admit the new coopers (04-06) drive v.well but still nothing compares to a good original


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

there terrible cars and built for girls and surfer boys with long hair.

the old ones were about 1ltr i think no idea on the new ones though sorry.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

in that case it is 4.8 litres from dry, 0-30w fully synthetic. BMW recommend Castrol oil.


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

Cheers lads


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

d4ead said:


> there terrible cars and built for girls and surfer boys with long hair.
> 
> the old ones were about 1ltr i think no idea on the new ones though sorry.


the old minis had an oil capacity of 8.5 pints (including the oil filter capacity). none of this litre bull... the a series is still one of the best bits of british engineering ever....


----------

